# Pigeon leg had to be amputated due to broken leg. Need an advice.



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

Due to a loss of my beloved pigeon couple months ago, I had a burial of her at a pet cemetery. And, I got to know the owner of the pet cemetery.

Long story short, one day I got a call from the owner of the place telling me that someone found a pigeon with broken leg, asked me If I could help. So I brought the pigeon to a vet, and had an x-ray of the broken leg. If I remember correctly, the pigeon had two parts of his/her right leg broken, and no bleeding. One is middle part of femur, and other is upper knee cap joint? (I am not a vet so I do not know that anatomy of pigeon that much.)

Anyways, vet put a splint cast around the pigeon's leg to stabilize and to make it heal, and told me to wait for a while and bring him/her back for an x-ray and reexamine to see if leg is fully healed or not. 

So, just today, I brought the pigeon back for reexamination and vet told me that leg didn't heal at all :'(. It turns out broken leg injury was a lot more severe than we thought, some of the bone fragments were actually shattered.

Vet told me that she could try to put a pin and try to stabilize but if that fails, amputation is the another only option. So as a caretaker of the pigeon, I gave a go ahead. And due to state of injury the broken leg had to be amputated.

So my poor pigeon now have one leg amputated and missing. ...

Does a leg have to be amputated due to broken bone in some cases? I believe that the vet did her best, but I kinda regret for not asking for a second hand opinion, (maybe an another vet's opinion at other location?). Maybe outcome could've been different? Since I am not an expert I can't really make right calls.

Since what's done is done, I now have to figure out what I can do to help the pigeon. 

Does anyone here have an experience with amputee pigeons. If so, how did you care for the pigeon? I am now thinking of getting a prosthetic leg if there is one. Does anyone know where I can get one for my bird? If I can't find one, I am also considering getting a 3D printer, and print one If I can.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please contact Elizabeth at Palomacy. You can google it. [email protected] Also she used to be a member here, Elizabethy, so you may be able to send her a private message. I'm sure they have had experience with missing limbs. Poor birdie. Thank you for keeping her and trying to help her. Am sorry for the loss of your beloved pigeon that you mentioned. I hope your new pigeon friend becomes a new loved pet for you.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

You can also contact Ms. Rebecca Duerr at International bird Rescue Research Center, Cordelia, CA.

https://www.facebook.com/rebecca.duerr.3
http://blog.bird-rescue.org/index.php/2013/10/staff-spotlight-dr-rebecca-duerr-dvm-mpvm-and-now-phd/



She is the author of this excellent guide for splinting bird fractures:
https://theiwrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Duerr_Splinting_Manual_2010.pdf


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Prosthetic are possible. The one pigeon I know with one, has to have it changed out every few months or so. Keeps things sanitary, make sure no sores are forming, etc. 
I have seen pigeons live normal lives with one leg as well. They will use a lot more wing flapping to stabilize, and lay down to rest. In captivity they can do well and live happy lives. In the wild, it is much more of a struggle for them, so I hope you plan to keep her. =)
Breaks at a joint can be problematic and the joint can freeze causing the leg to be more of a burden than useful, but it all depends. Do you have any copies of the radiographs you can post here? 
How long was the splint left on? was the leg discolored? Loss of circulation? 
If not A few weeks of it externally stabilized should have done the trick. I have seen splintered fractures heal. Never perfect, but function able. They just calcify a bit thicker. Was this an avian vet? I'm sure she did the best she knew how to. 
But pins are not possible with those kinds of breaks. There is not enough solid bone to anchor the pin though on either side. 
For caging; lots of room around food/ water dishes so she can spread her wings to flap and balance while trying to get to them and soft flooring, always checking for sores in spots she lays down the most on, he should do just fine and make a lovely pet 
Bless you for looking after her and doing everything you could to help her <3


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

FeralNinja said:


> Due to a loss of my beloved pigeon couple months ago, I had a burial of her at a pet cemetery. And, I got to know the owner of the pet cemetery.
> 
> Long story short, one day I got a call from the owner of the place telling me that someone found a pigeon with broken leg, asked me If I could help. So I brought the pigeon to a vet, and had an x-ray of the broken leg. If I remember correctly, the pigeon had two parts of his/her right leg broken, and no bleeding. One is middle part of femur, and other is upper knee cap joint? (I am not a vet so I do not know that anatomy of pigeon that much.)
> 
> ...


I have seen one legged pigeons get on quite well, and even living feral. He probably should have a good wide ledge to lay on to rest the one limb. I have a rescue cat with an amputated front leg. She is amazing. Animals really bounce back from limb loss allot better than humans do, probably because of their survival genetics nature gives them.


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

GimpieLover said:


> Prosthetic are possible. The one pigeon I know with one, has to have it changed out every few months or so. Keeps things sanitary, make sure no sores are forming, etc.
> I have seen pigeons live normal lives with one leg as well. They will use a lot more wing flapping to stabilize, and lay down to rest. In captivity they can do well and live happy lives. In the wild, it is much more of a struggle for them, so I hope you plan to keep her. =)
> Breaks at a joint can be problematic and the joint can freeze causing the leg to be more of a burden than useful, but it all depends. Do you have any copies of the radiographs you can post here?
> How long was the splint left on? was the leg discolored? Loss of circulation?
> ...


I just asked for copies of x-ray. I'll post them here as soon as I receive them from vet.

I got the pigeon about two months ago, and cast was on until yesterday so approx. for about 2 months. I don't think there was any loss of blood circulation. His broken leg's foot was very slightly darker than his other functioning one, but I suspect that was mainly due to leg cast.

He was very skinny when I first got him. So, I am not sure how long he sustained the injury when he was found. Could've been months, weeks, or just few days. 

Vet I saw isn't an avian only vet. The vet treats wide range of animals. She does have experience treating wildlife animals including birds.

Oh and I am definitely keeping him/her(still can't figure out a gender) as a pet. And, I will do my best to help this pigeon to live happy life. I still haven't named him/her yet though, since I haven't figured out the gender. But it'll probably be either Steve or Jamie from bionic man/bionic woman. I'll only help him to be better & stronger & faster than he was before hopefully with help of prosthetic (mechanical one If we have the technology)


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Who remembers the chicken with a prostetic leg? I am wondering if it would be an issue for the bird to sit down with it. I think it is better without it . I wanted to make one for an excellent flying and handsome pigeon whom i wanted to breed. But it was not my bird, so i let it go. I even thought of transplanting another pigeon's leg. Sorry if it sounded cruel , but i think the vet can do it. I once helped a leg which was hanging by a string( ligament?) or two, heal to perfection.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

hamlet said:


> Hello. Who remembers the chicken with a prostetic leg? I am wondering if it would be an issue for the bird to sit down with it. I think it is better without it . I wanted to make one for an excellent flying and handsome pigeon whom i wanted to breed. But it was not my bird, so i let it go. * I even thought of transplanting another pigeon's leg. Sorry if it sounded cruel , but i think the vet can do it. * I once helped a leg which was hanging by a string( ligament?) or two, heal to perfection.



Yes, that is cruel. Why would you take the leg of a well bird and give it to another? That's ridiculous. Kind of playing God isn't it? You decide that the bird who actually had 2 legs didn't deserve his own leg, as much as the bird who lost his, simply because you wanted to breed him? I don't believe a vet would do that. That's terrible.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't give him too soft a flooring actually, as that would make it harder for him to balance on one leg. 
Pigeons with one leg can get around, but that does make it harder for them, especially in a flock, as competing for food would be more difficult. And he could be more prone to bumble foot, so would need watching.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Jay is right, no unstable layers of like large blankets. I like puppy pee pads for flooring material. soft. no strings or fabric loops to get toe nails tangled in like on bath towels. sanitary, easy cleanup to

And Hamlet...I have absolutely no words for you.


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

As promised, here is the xray image of the fracture. This one looks like the one that was taken on the day of the surgery. I didn't get the old one from vet(It was taken about 2 months ago when I brought the pigeon to vet for the first time). I'll ask them If I can also get that one as well.










@Jays & @GimpieLover He's currently staying on top of a thin blanket with no fabric loops. Yeah, puppy pee pads sounds like a better idea since I don't have to wash it frequently and instead I can just replace it. .


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

IMHO I think a fake leg would hinder a pigeon rather then help it unlike humans, which is how we access things. So called handicapped animals don't live in the past they just get on with life and are better at getting around with loss of limbs than people are. The reason for the amputation is it would hinder the bird and also could get infection. I can see a fake leg doing those same things. I think you will be surprised after recoup how well he gets around. He will use his wings more to lift himself up and also to balance. He will have to rest that one leg, so a flat wide ledge for a perch so he can sit or lay down and cover the one foot with feathers would be a good thing. Sorry to repeat I just was not sure you read it the first time.


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

cwebster said:


> Please contact Elizabeth at Palomacy. You can google it. [email protected] Also she used to be a member here, Elizabethy, so you may be able to send her a private message. I'm sure they have had experience with missing limbs. Poor birdie. Thank you for keeping her and trying to help her. Am sorry for the loss of your beloved pigeon that you mentioned. I hope your new pigeon friend becomes a new loved pet for you.


I was able to contact her. Thank you!


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

Whytpigeon said:


> IMHO I think a fake leg would hinder a pigeon rather then help it unlike humans, which is how we access things. So called handicapped animals don't live in the past they just get on with life and are better at getting around with loss of limbs than people are. The reason for the amputation is it would hinder the bird and also could get infection. I can see a fake leg doing those same things. I think you will be surprised after recoup how well he gets around. He will use his wings more to lift himself up and also to balance. He will have to rest that one leg, so a flat wide ledge for a perch so he can sit or lay down and cover the one foot with feathers would be a good thing. Sorry to repeat I just was not sure you read it the first time.


He seems be to getting used to hopping around with one leg when he moves. 
At first I was worried that he would fall down a lot. But, I haven't seen him fall down while he hops. I am already amazed how he is already trying to recoup. If it were me, I'd been depressed for at least a month. They really don't live in the past. Geez I wish I was more like that. 




























As other members have suggested, I covered the floor with puppy pee pads. They are about 4-5 pads think and also taped them together so they won't flip over.


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

I was also thinking of getting rid of that cat stand (bought for my previous pigeon) but he seems to like it and doesn't looks like it hinders his hopping at all.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that he would do better without a prosthetic leg, which would just get in his way. He will adjust.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

You can offer him several different types of perching options. He will let you know what he likes and what he doesn't =)
carpet like that will hold on to a lot of bacteria when pooped on and hard to clean after a while though


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I agree about the carpet.


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

GimpieLover said:


> You can offer him several different types of perching options. He will let you know what he likes and what he doesn't =)
> carpet like that will hold on to a lot of bacteria when pooped on and hard to clean after a while though


Yeah I noticed that they get dirty quite easily.  This morning, I tried giving him a blanket to perch on but he doesn't seem to like it. I think the reason why he liked that cat pole was because he could hide himself behind the pole. So I guess he enjoys privacy? 

I've covered the cat tower with doggie pads to keep it sanitary for now.



















I think he might like one of those cotton doggie house with a roof. Well, I'm off to Petco to get one! Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That may be a bit hard for him to walk on. Can you take that away and figure out how to put something that he can go under for privacy?


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> That may be a bit hard for him to walk on. Can you take that away and figure out how to put something that he can go under for privacy?


I couldn't find the right one. Most of them were way too cushiony, and yeah most of them will be hard for him to walk on. I bought one of those carry on bags for dogs/cats instead (which can also be opened sideways). I'll put it beside him and see how he reacts.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Remember he only has one leg. Cheaper to make something.


----------



## HeidiCpigeonowner (12 mo ago)

FeralNinja said:


> Due to a loss of my beloved pigeon couple months ago, I had a burial of her at a pet cemetery. And, I got to know the owner of the pet cemetery.
> 
> Long story short, one day I got a call from the owner of the place telling me that someone found a pigeon with broken leg, asked me If I could help. So I brought the pigeon to a vet, and had an x-ray of the broken leg. If I remember correctly, the pigeon had two parts of his/her right leg broken, and no bleeding. One is middle part of femur, and other is upper knee cap joint? (I am not a vet so I do not know that anatomy of pigeon that much.)
> 
> ...


----------



## HeidiCpigeonowner (12 mo ago)

My pigeon is getting it whole leg amputated but I have some concerns. The vet says that the place they need to amputate is very close to an airsack and the pigeon will probably be in pain for the rest of it's life. They say we can give it antibiotics to make it better. I'm not sure whether I should let the surgery happen.. The surgery could also end up in death and I don't know if it's a good idea. Does anyone have advice?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

hello. r they amputating because of broken bones, joints? i was hoping it can heal frozen without pain and surgery. thnks.


----------

